
Android SafetyNet Now Tripped by Unlocking Bootloader - ohaal
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/587ss9/psa_android_safetynet_now_tripped_by_unlocking/
======
ohaal
For the uninitiated, consequences include (for instance) not being able to use
custom ROMs (such as CyanogenMod), as long as you wish to use any app that
utilizes SafetyNet. Banking apps, Snapchat, Pokemon Go etc. (it's getting more
and more widespread)

EDIT: Google product forums discussion
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/mZAQzjt...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/mZAQzjtREKg)

